# Quality Labels with Wholesale Opportunities?



## dancingalone (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone know which of the popular, quality brands offer distributer opportunities to small schools?  I am projecting sales of 35-50 units the first year.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 12, 2014)

Century, Ringside, and Macho all have good distributorship programs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 12, 2014)

I should have been more specific.  I am adding a BJJ gi grappling program to my school and want to offer BJJ specific uniforms with a reputation for quality.  Atama, etc.  Anyone know of leads of this nature?


----------

